# Chrome plating plastic parts?



## jerrykr (Nov 8, 2010)

Does anyone know of a source to get plastic pieces re-chromed?

Prefer to use someone local in Dallas - Ft Worth area.

I need to get a headlight piece from the tank on a men's AMF Skyrider re-chromed.

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 8, 2010)

It's not a common process, but these guys are used to doing individual parts:
http://www.chrometechusa.com/


----------



## jerrykr (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you Andrew, I really appreciate your response.


----------

